# HypnoCoffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

There have been several discussions this morning regarding our recent pastry names, the Hot Apple Bend-over and Cherry Poppins'. The naming of products is fun for us, and I welcome your input on future nomenclature as well as re-naming our drinks. Instead of a White Chocolate Mocha, you could order a Bismark's Snowmobile? Summer has some funny names, I just have to tame her gutter-minded ideas. My work is never done!

More...


----------

